# Pumpe 3pin  -  Board 4pin



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

moin moin!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen….

ich habe eine Corsair HydroH75….der Pumpenanschluss ist ein 3Pin Kabel…
"leider" hat mein Board (X99 Gigabyte UD4) aber nur 4pin Anschlüsse für alle Lüfter.

Ich könnte natürlich den 3Pin einfach auf die 4Pin des Boards stecken, dann bleibt einer frei…ist das schlimm?

Oder ich schließe die Pumpe per 3pin auf Molex direkt ans Netzteil an an… läuft das dann volle Pulle ?  ( wäre mir egal , hauptsache Kühlung ist da).

Was gibts sonst noch für Möglichkeiten? 3Pin auf 4Pin Adapter ? Gibt es sowas?


Danke 
Ahoi und Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

sorry , ich glaube das ist in der falschen "abteilung" gelandet….


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

Die Lösung des Problems ist sowas: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel

edit: hier ist eien Übersicht von allen Adaptern: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel
such dir das raus was du brauchst.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

falls du die normalen Lüfternaschlüsse meinst, du kannst ohne probleme 3pin Lüfter an einen 4pin Lüfternaschluss anschließen.

mach am besten mal Fotos oder such in Google nach fotos und zeig genau was du meibst bevor Missverständnisse entstehen


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

ja wollte ich auch erst schreiben, war mir aber unsicher was er genau meinte. Im mainboardhandbuch sind die Pinbelegungen (Pole) angegeben. Schwarz ist Masse, rot ist Plus.


----------



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

vielen dank! 

ich werde mir das Kabel bei Caseking bestellen.

Irgendwie "doof" das corsair die pumpe mit 3pin ausliefert….


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst keine weiteren Kabel..


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine weiteren Kabel..



ja musst du nicht, schau im Handbuch nach ob die Pinbelegung passt und wenn ja richtig herum draufstecken...


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie schon gesagt,  mach am besten mal Fotos!


----------



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

so anbei mal ein foto

Pin 4 auf dem Board würde "Frei" stehen bleiben, wenn ich den 3pin Anschluss der Pumpe einfach so 'rauf stecke.

vielen dank


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

pixelquake schrieb:


> so anbei mal ein foto
> 
> Pin 4 auf dem Board würde "Frei" stehen bleiben, wenn ich den 3pin Anschluss der Pumpe einfach so 'rauf stecke.
> 
> vielen dank


Genau, pin 4 bleibt frei. 

Kannst du so anstecke 

Gruß


----------



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

ok super - dann läuft das ding immer auf 100% ? richtig ?

danke nochmal

cooles forum.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

pixelquake schrieb:


> ok super - dann läuft das ding immer auf 100% ? richtig ?
> 
> danke nochmal
> 
> cooles forum.


sollte es normalerweise, solang dein board keine spannungsregulierung von den 3pin lüfteranschlüssen bietet.

kein Problem


----------



## der-andyman (11. Dezember 2014)

Schafft das Mainboard den überhaupt eine Pumpe an dem Anschluss? Nicht, dass nachher was durchtrennt...


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (15. Dezember 2014)

das wäre egal... der Unterscheid zwischen 4 PIn und 3 Pin ist das Tachosignal ..........  schau im Handbuch oder Online nach bei deinem Board die Belegung 

lg


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Dezember 2014)

Nein, der Unterschied ist das PWM-Signal, das auf dem zusätzlichen Pin liegt. Der Tachoausgang ist genauso belegt wie bei einem 3-Pin-Anschluss.

Über das PWM-Signal wird das Tastverhältnis der Spannungsunterbrechung übertragen. 
PWM-Anschlüsse schaffen in der Regel realtiv hohe Leistungen, da Versorgungsspannung konstant ist und kein Spannungsregler zum Einsatz kommt. Es liegen ständig 12V an, wenn das angeschlossenen Gerät das PWM-Signal nicht verarbeiten kann, oder wenn dieses gar nicht angeschlossen ist. Regelbar wäre die Pumpe so also nicht. Man könnte sie daher auch genauso gut direkt an Netzteil hängen, ohne die Leiterbahnen des Boards unnötig zu belasten.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (16. Dezember 2014)

Es ist überhaupt kein Problem wenn ein Pinn frei bleibt der 4. Pin sorgt nur dafür das das Mainboard das angeschlossene Gerät drosseln kann und. außerdem ist es eigentlich auch nicht nötig im Handbuch nachzuschauen da der Stecker nur in einer Position auf die Pins passt da am Mainboard neben den Pins ein "Plastikteil" ist und normalerweise an dem Drei Pin Stecker das Gegenstück dazu.
Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.


----------

